# Upcoming Football Sportsbook Matches



## BetWorld (Sep 29, 2020)

*29/9/2020*

Hey guys, Today we getting the ball on the roll with some exciting *football* matches! Starting with: 

*Champions League*
21:00 pm: FC Dynamo Kiev - KAA Gent
21:00 pm: Ferencvarosi TC - Molde FK

*Spain LaLiga*
19:00 pm: Real Sociedad - Valencia

*England EFL Cup*
20:45 pm: Tottenham - Chelsea FC

And much more! Come start your football betting journey with us today! https://m.betworld.com/en/sportsbook/today


----------



## BetWorld (Sep 30, 2020)

*30/9/2020*

Hey guys, we're back today with some more exciting *football* games - ready for you to bet on! Starting off with:

*Champions League*
21:00 pm: PAOK Thessaloniki - FC Krasnodar
21:00 pm: FC Salzburg - Maccabi Tel Aviv FC
21:00 pm: FC Midtjylland - SK Slavia Prague

*Spain LaLiga*
19:00 pm: SD Huesca - Atletico Madrid
21:30 pm: Real Madrid - Valladolid

*England EFL Cup*
20:00 pm: Burnley - Manchester City
20:45 pm: Brighton - Manchester United

And much more! Come start your football betting journey with us today! https://m.betworld.com/en/sportsbook/today


----------



## BetWorld (Oct 2, 2020)

*2/10/2020*

Hey everybody, we're getting the ball back on the roll today with some thrilling *football* games ready for you to bet on! Starting off with:

*Germany Bundesliga*
20:30 pm: Union Berlin - Mainz 05       
*ODDS:* Team 1 - 2.20,  Draw - 3.50,  Team 2 - 3.25

*Italy Serie A*
20:45 pm: Fiorentina - Sampdoria
*ODDS:* Team 1 - 1.73,  Draw - 3.90,  Team 2: 4.80

*France Ligue 1*
21:00 pm: Paris SG - Angers SCO
*ODDS:* Team 1 - 1.15, Draw - 8.50,  Team 2 - 16.00

*Germany Second League*
18:30 pm: VfL Bochum - VfL 1899 Osnabruck
*ODDS:* Team 1 - 1.97,  Draw - 3.60,  Team 2: 3.65
18:30 pm: SV Sandhausen - FC St. Pauli
*ODDS:* Team 1 - 2.00,  Draw - 3.50,  Team 2 - 3.65

And a whole lot more! Come check them out here: https://m.betworld.com/en/sportsbook/today


----------



## BetWorld (Oct 9, 2020)

*9/10/2020*

Hey everybody, we are back with some more International Friendly *Football* matches ready for you to bet on, starting off with:

*International Friendlies*
14:00 pm: Japan - Cameroon
14:00 pm: Burkina Faso - DR Congo
15:00 pm: Kenya - Zambia
17:30 pm: Ghana - Mali
19:00 pm: Mauritania - Sierra Leone
20:00 pm: Morocco - Senegal
20:30 pm: Nigeria - Algeria

Come check them out on our official website: https://m.betworld.com/en/sportsbook/today


----------



## BetWorld (Oct 23, 2020)

*23/10/2020*

Hey everybody! Lets wrap up the week with some stunner *Footbal*l games, kicking it off with:

*Germany Bundesliga*
20:30 pm: VfB Stuttgart - 1. FC Cologne

*England Premier League*
21:00 pm: Aston Villa - Leeds United

*Spain LaLiga*
21:00 pm: Elche CF - Valencia

*France Ligue 1*
21:00 pm: Stade Rennais FC - SCO Angers

Cone check them out on our website, here's the link: https://m.betworld.com/en/sportsbook/today


----------



## BetWorld (Oct 26, 2020)

*26/10/2020*

Hey guys, lets kick the week off with some *Footbal*l matches! Rolling off with:

*Germany Bundesliga*
21:30 pm: Leverkusen - FC Augsburg

*Spain LaLiga*
22:00 pm: Levante - Celta de Vigo

*England Premier League*
19:30 pm: Brighton - West Bromwich
22:00 pm: Burnley - Tottenham

*Italy Serie A*
21:45 pm: AC Milan - AS Roma

Come place your bet today! https://m.betworld.com/en/sportsbook/today


----------



## BetWorld (Oct 30, 2020)

*30/10/2020*

Hey everybody! Lets wrap up the week with some exciting *Football* games - kicking it off with:

*Germany Bundesliga*
21:30 pm: Schalke 04 - VfB Stuttgart

*Spain LaLiga*
22:00 pm: Eibar - Cadiz CF

*England Premier League*
22:00 pm: Wolverhampton - Crystal Palace

*Germany Second League*
19:30 pm: Fortune Dusseldorf - Heidenheim
19:30 pm: Hamburger SV - FC St. Pauli

Come check them out today! https://m.betworld.com/en/sportsbook/today


----------



## BetWorld (Nov 4, 2020)

*4/11/2020*

Hey guys! lets dive into some more *Football* games today - rolling off with:

*Champions League*
19:55 pm: FK Zenit Saint Petersburg - Lazio Roma
19:55 pm: Istanbul Basaksehir FK - Manchester United
22:00 pm: RB Leipzig - Paris SG
22:00 pm: FC Sevilla - FC Krasnodar
22:00 pm: Chelsea FC - Stade Rennais FC
22:00 pm: Club Brugge - Dortmund
22:00 pm: Ferencvarosi TC - Juventus Turin
22:00 pm: FC Barcelona - FC Dynamo Kiev

Come place your bet today! https://m.betworld.com/en/sportsbook/e/12666116/fc-barcelona-fc-dynamo-kiev


----------



## BetWorld (Nov 5, 2020)

*5/11/2020*

Whats up guys! Lets kick the afternoon off with some more *Football *games. Lets start with:

*Europa League*
19:55 pm: Hapoel Beer Sheva - Leverkusen
19:55 pm: AS Roma - FC CFR 1907 Cluj
19:55 pm: SK Rapid Wien - Dundalk FC
19:55 pm: SK Slavia Prague - Ogc Nice
19:55 pm: Benfica - Glasgow Rangers
19:55 pm: KKS Lech Poznan - Standard Liege
19:55 pm: PAOK Thessaloniki - PSV Eindhoven
19:55 pm: AC Omonia Nicosia - Granada
19:55 pm: Real Sociedad - AZ Alkmaar
19:55 pm: PFC Ludogorets 1945 Razgrad - Tottenham

And so much more, come start your sportsbook betting journey with us today! https://m.betworld.com/en/sportsbook/today


----------



## BetWorld (Nov 6, 2020)

*6/11/2020*

Whats up people! Lets wrap up the week with some more* Football *games - rolling off with:

*Germany Bundesliga*
21:30 pm: Werder Bremen - 1. FC Cologne

*Spain LaLiga*
22:00 pm: Elche CF - Celta de Vigo

*England Premier League*
19:30 pm: Brighton - Burnley
22:00 pm: Southampton - Newcastle

*England FA Cup*
21:45 pm: Harrogate Town FC - Skelmersdale United

*Italy Serie A*
21:45 pm: Sassuolo - Udinese

Come start your sportsbook betting journey with us today! https://m.betworld.com/en/sportsbook/today


----------



## BetWorld (Nov 9, 2020)

*9/11/2020*

Hey guys, lets kick this week off with some *Football* - rolling off with:

*England FA Cup*
21:45 pm: Oxford City - Northampton Town

*Germany Second League*
21:30 pm: Holstein Kiel - Hamburger SV

*Spain LaLiga 2*
22:00 pm: Girona FC - UD Las Palmas

*Germany Third League*
20:00 pm: MSV Duisburg - FC Viktoria Koln

*Italy Serie C Girone C*
22:00 pm: US Palermo - Calcio Catania

Come start your football betting journey with us today! https://m.betworld.com/en/sportsbook/today


----------



## BetWorld (Nov 16, 2020)

*16/11/2020*

Hey guys! Lets kick off the week with some exciting* football* games - rolling off with:

*International Friendlies*
16:00 pm: United Arab Emirates - Bahrain
18:00 pm: Jordan - Syrian Arab Republic
21:45 pm: USA - Panama
21:45 pm: Basque Country - Costa Rica

*Africa Cup of Nations Qualification*
15:00 pm: South Sudan - Uganda
15:00 pm: Malawi - Burkina Faso
15:00 pm: Sao Tome and Principe - South Africa
15:00 pm: Zimbabwe - Algeria
15:00 pm: Eswatini - Congo

And a whole lot more! Come start your sportsbook betting journey with BetWorld today! https://m.betworld.com/en/sportsbook/today


----------



## BetWorld (Nov 19, 2020)

*19/11/2020*

What's up everybody! Lets dive into some *Football* games today - rolling off with:

*Sweden Cup*
19:30 pm: Sollentuna FF - Djurgardens IF

*Turkey Second League*
12:00 pm: Sanliurfaspor - Gumushanespor

*Champions League Women*
13:00 pm: Gintra Universitetas - Valerenga IF
14:00 pm: ZNK SFK 2000 Sarajevo - Zhilstroy-2 Kharkiv
18:00 pm: SKN St. Polten - CSKA Moscow

*AFC Champions League*
12:00 pm: Sydney FC - Shanghai Sipg

And a whole lot more! Come start your sportsbook betting journey with us today! https://m.betworld.com/en/sportsbook/today


----------



## BetWorld (Nov 20, 2020)

*20/11/2020*

Hey guys! Lets wrap up the week with some more *Football* games - starting off with:

*Spain LaLiga*
22:00 pm: Osasuna - SD Huesca

*France Ligue 1*
20:00 pm: Stade Rennais FC - FC Girondins Bordeaux
22:00 pm: AS Monaco - Paris SG

*Portugal Cup*
16:30 pm: ARC Oleiros - Gil Vicente FC
19:30 pm: CD Feirense - Amora FC (U19)
23:00 pm: UD Leiria - Portimonense SC

*Spain LaLiga 2*
20:00 pm: Alcorcon AD - CD Lugo
22:00 pm: Espanyol Barcelona - Girona FC

Come place your bet today! https://m.betworld.com/en/sportsbook/today


----------



## BetWorld (Nov 23, 2020)

*23/10/2020*

Hey guys! Lets get the week on the roll with some exciting *Football* matches - starting off with:

*Greece Super League Interwetten*
18:30 pm: Volos Nps - OFI Crete

*Spain LaLiga*
22:00 pm: Athletic Bilbao - Real Betis Balompie

*England Premier League*
19:30 pm: Burnley - Crystal Palace
22:00 pm: Wolverhampton - Southampton

*Germany Second League*
21:30 pm: VfL 1899 Osnabruck - 1 FC Nuremberg

Come start your sportbook betting journey with BetWorld today! https://m.betworld.com/en/sportsbook/today


----------



## BetWorld (Nov 24, 2020)

*24/11/2020*

What’s up everybody! Who’s keen for some more *Football* matches today? We have some intense games in store for you - let’s get straight into it.

*Champions League*
19:55 pm: FC Krasnodar - FC Sevilla
19:55 pm: Stade Rennais FC - Chelsea FC
22:00 pm: Paris SG - RB Leipzig
22:00 pm: Dortmund - Club Brugge
22:00 pm: Lazio Roma - FK Zenit Saint Petersburg
22:00 pm: Juventus Turin - Ferencvarosi TC
22:00 pm: FC Dynamo Kiev - FC Barcelona
22:00 pm: Manchester United - Istanbul Basaksehir FK

*Italy Cup*
15:30 pm: Spal - AC Monza

*Belgium First Division A*
18:00 pm: Waasland-Beveren - KV Oostende

And a whole lot more! Come place your bets today! https://m.betworld.com/en/sportsbook/today


----------



## BetWorld (Nov 25, 2020)

*25/11/2020*

Hey guys! Lets dive straight into some more *Football* action today - starting off with:

*Champions League*
19:55 pm: Borussia Monchengladbach - FC Shakhtar Donetsk
19:55 pm: Olympiacos Piraeus - Manchester City
22:00 pm: Bayern Munich - FC Salzburg
22:00 pm: Atletico Madrid - FK Lokomotiv Moscow
22:00 pm: Inter Milano - Real Madrid
22:00 pm: Olympique Marseille - FC Porto
22:00 pm: Liverpool - Atalanta
22:00 pm: Ajax Amsterdam - FC Midtjylland

*France Ligue 1*
20:00 pm: Lens - FC Nantes

*Italy Cup*
15:30 pm: FC Empoli - Brescia
15:30 pm: Parma - Cosenza

Come start your sportsbook betting journey wih BetWorld today! https://m.betworld.com/en/sportsbook/today


----------



## BetWorld (Nov 26, 2020)

*26/11/2020*

What's up people! BetWorld is bringing you more* Football* action today with the Europa League star studding the lineup:

*Europa League*
19:55 pm: Molde FK - Arsenal
19:55 pm: SC Braga - Leicester
19:55 pm: LOSC Lille - AC Milan
22:00 pm: Leverkusen - Hapoel Beer Sheva
22:00 pm: FC CFR 1907 Cluj - AS Roma
22:00 pm: Glasgow Rangers - Benfica
22:00 pm: PSV Eindhoven - PAOK Thessaloniki
22:00 pm: Tottenham - PFC Ludogorets 1945 Razgrad

*England FA Cup*
21:45 pm: Barrow AFC - AFC Wimbledon

Come place your bets today! https://m.betworld.com/en/sportsbook/today


----------



## BetWorld (Nov 27, 2020)

*27/11/2020*

Hey guys! Lets wrap up this week with some more *Football* action - today we have quite a few competitions running so lets get straight into it:

*Germany Bundesliga*
21:30 pm: VfL Wolfsburg - Werder Bremen

*Spain LaLiga*
22:00 pm: Valladolid - Levante

*England Premier League*
22:00 pm: Crystal Palace - Newcastle

*England FA Cup*
21:55 pm: Tranmere Rovers - Brackley Town FC

*France Ligue 1*
22:00 pm: RC Strasbourg - Stade Rennais FC

Come start your sportsbook betting journey with BetWorld today! https://m.betworld.com/en/sportsbook/today


----------



## BetWorld (Dec 2, 2020)

*2/12/2020*

Hey everybody! Today we dive straight into some *Football* action - rolling off with:

*Champions League*
19:55 pm: FC Krasnodar - Stade Rennais FC
19:55 pm: Istanbul Basaksehir FK - RB Leipzig
22:00 pm: Manchester United - Paris SG
22:00 pm: FC Sevilla - Chelsea FC
22:00 pm: Dortmund - Lazio Roma
22:00 pm: Club Brugge - FK Zenit Saint Petersburg
22:00 pm: Juventus Turin - FC Dynamo Kiev
22:00 pm: Ferencvarosi TC - FC Barcelona

*Greece Super League Interwetten*
17:15 pm: AE Larissa FC - Aris Thessaloniki

*Switzerland Super League*
19:15 pm: FC Lausanne-Sport - FC Vaduz
19:15 pm: FC Luzern - FC Sion
19:15 pm: Servette FC - FC Zurich

Come start your sportsbook betting journey with us today! https://m.betworld.com/en/sportsbook/today


----------



## BetWorld (Dec 7, 2020)

*7/12/2020*

Whats up everybody! Lets get the week on the move with some exciting *Football* matches - rolling off with:

*Germany Bundesliga*
21:30 pm: Hoffenheim - FC Augsburg

*Spain LaLiga*
22:00 pm: Eibar - Valencia

*England Premier League*
22:00 pm: Brighton - Southampton

*Greece Super League Interwetten*
19:30 pm: Panaitolikos - AE Larissa FC

*Turkey Süper Lig*
18:30 pm: Trabzonspor - Sivasspor

Come place your bets today! https://m.betworld.com/en/sportsbook/today


----------



## BetWorld (Dec 10, 2020)

*10/12/2020*

What's up people! Today we have some exciting *Football* matches in store for you - with the Europa League taking the main stage:

*Europa League*
19:55 pm: Hapoel Beer Sheva - Ogc Nice
19:55 pm: Young Boys Bern - FC CFR 1907 Cluj
19:55 pm: Pfc Cska Sofia - AS Roma
19:55 pm: Dundalk FC - Arsenal
19:55 pm: Leverkusen - SK Slavia Prague
22:00 pm: SC Braga - FC Zorya Lugansk
22:00 pm: Leicester - AEK Athens
22:00 pm: Tottenham - Royal Antwerp FC
22:00 pm: Hoffenheim - KAA Gent
22:00 pm: AC Sparta Prague - AC Milan

*Spain LaLiga 2*
20:00 pm: Girona FC - UD Logrones

And much more! Come place your bets today: https://m.betworld.com/en/sportsbook/today


----------



## BetWorld (Dec 14, 2020)

*14/12/2020*

Hey everybody! Lets get the week started with some high intensity* Football* matches - rolling off with:

*Spain LaLiga*
22:00 pm: Celta de Vigo - Cadiz CF

*Greece Super League Interwetten*
19:30 pm: Asteras Tripolis - Atromitos Athinon

*Turkey Süper Lig*
18:00 pm: Sivasspor - Antalyaspor AS

*Portugal Cup*
13:00 pm: SCU Torreense - Amora FC
16:00 pm: Anadia FC - CF Estrela
22:15 pm: CO DO Montijo - SC Braga

*Spain LaLiga 2*
Girona FC - Rayo Vallecano

Come place your bets today! https://m.betworld.com/en/sportsbook/today


----------



## BetWorld (Dec 17, 2020)

*17/12/2020*

Whats up guys! Today BetWorld takes a look at some more* Football* games - starting off with:

*England Premier League*
20:00 pm: Aston Villa - Burnley
22:00 pm: Sheffield United - Manchester United

*Italy Serie A*
21:45 pm: AS Roma - FC Torino

*Spain Cup*
18:00 pm: RC Deportivo La Coruna - CD EL Ejido 2012
19:00 pm: CDA Navalcarnero - CD Badajoz
20:00 pm: Gimnastica Segoviana CF - Girona FC
20:00 pm: CD Teruel - Rayo Vallecano

And much more! Come place your bets today! https://m.betworld.com/en/sportsbook/today


----------

